# Is it good/ok to ride in thunderstorms?



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I would automatically assume that it wouldn't be good due to safety reasons, but some people out there are probably more crazy and ballsy than me. I guess I just want an overview of what you would think about riding in a thunderstorm (in the arena) and if you have ever done it.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I have. Started pouring in the middle of a ride, and I wasn't getting off until my point was made. However, once the lightning started I was off in a heartbeat and heading in. Depends on the horse, the situation, and I guess whether it was a fun ride or you were trying to accomplish something.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

That sounds like me lol. I've rode in the rain but not a thunderstorm. I guess if it started thundering I wouldn't quite get off unless she got real scared, but like you said, if it started lightening, I'd be off in a heartbeat as well. Thanks for your input darlin'.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I love riding in the rain, but thunder is completely different! I knew a lady whose horse was struck and killed by lightning! And something about the change in air pressure makes most animals instinctively nervous.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have for sure ridden in the rain with thunder booming off in the distance. As soon as the lightening starts near enough that I can notice it I am out of there.

We frequently get storms off over the lake that you can hear but are no real imminent threat.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally would never ride in a thunderstorm, but I wouldn't want to be outside at all if there was a thunderstorm. I have a fear of tornado's, and thunderstorms make me think they'll be a tornado. 

And one time there was!

My barn was holding a clinic and a tornado went by... everyone was in the indoor and I saw it and starting calling my BO "AHHHHH!!! TORNADO!!!!"

I was with my brother at the time and I was freaking out, and his response was "that's not a tornado!"

....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Riding in the rain? Sure. A thunderstorm? Oh heck no!

I have synthetic tack (except for my bridles), so getting caught in the rain is no biggie for me. The horse and I aren't going to drown. :wink:

Lightning though, I'm not _that_ foolish to venture out into willingly.

We got caught in a thunderstorm when we were riding in the Grand Tetons, and let me tell you, THAT was a hair raising experience! Thunderstorms are really, really close when you're riding at 6,000 feet! :shock:

We took shelter in a deserted hunting camp, although we left the horses tied outside. I fretted about it, but we couldn't bring them into the tents.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Is it okay/good to ride in a thunderstorm? Well, that depends. Since lightening strikes the highest point, are you on the tallest horse or is your friend you're riding with on the tallest horse? LOL! Sorry couldn't resist!

I absolutely do not ride in thunderstorms. I do not kayak in thunderstorms. I do not do much of anything in thunderstorms. Lightening scares the bajeezies out of me!

Riding in the rain is fine. I did get caught once up north, with friends , riding up a mountainside and suddenly all H*LL broke loose. Wind picked up, dark clouds, thunder, skies opened on us and than, gulp, that flash of lightening. Turned right around, put T in an extended trott and off I went. Didn't take long for the others to turn, but only one caught up to me and T and they had to canter to do it. Yup, I have very strong survival instincts! Didn't faze T, but me, absolutely.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

that brings back great memorys... i had my best ride ever on my old horse in the outdoor ring in a major thunderstorm, haha the thunder was so loud i couldnt hear the test reader! there was no lightning(they would cancel it if there was) just thunder. and pouring rain, haha everyone was standing under the bleachers trying to find cover XD i think we shoulda gotten a few extra marks for ridingin that storm, haha. 

theres been plenty of times ive ridden in thunderstorms, no lighting, but thunder. its never bothered any of my horses... and i live in alberta so theres very rarely a tornado warning. i dont lik,e riding when its windy anyway.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its been raining off and on here all day. Not a thunder head in sight so yep, we went riding. If it had even been in the forecast we would have stayed home. We check The weather channels web site before we go if its even cloudy this time of year.....Tornado season YIKES!


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been caught in them a few times but I would never ride out thinking I'd get caught in one.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

It started storming out of the blue when I was on a night ride once. I think I was about 14 at the time and I was riding my cousins arab. That was a super fun ride.
If there's lightening, I wouldn't ride in it. I would get off and try to find somewhere to hide. Thunder doesn't worry me so long as I can keep myself and my horse safe. If my horse is going nuts then I'll get off until he's calmed down and then get back on.
As soon as it starts I'll either head for home if I'm close, or finish the ride if that's closer than turning around.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

We don't get a whole lot of thunderstorms here. In fact, we just had one the other day and it was the first one my 20 month old has experienced. We live right by Boom City [think GIANT fireworks stand], which gets awful crazy during the 4th of July and New Years. So the noise doesn't bother them so much as the static.

When I was 8 or 9, I was at a week long day camp with horses, and we were on a trail ride when out of the blue we heard this really loud CRASH. Most of the horses spooked pretty good, but no one fell. We weren't far from the barn, so we all put our "emergency dismount" in use and let our horses go. It was really incredible to watch 20some horses galloping home. Now that's a great kind of thunder! But the horses went to the arena and we went to the bleachers in the arena and watched them huddle up. It actually ended up being a really great experience, we learned a lot about how the herd worked and what horses did to protect themselves. And then when it was over, they let the horses go and they all ran to their stalls. I just loved it. =]


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Riccilove: That would be an amazing experience!! I'm glad you got to witness such a great thing!!

Yea...I would never ride if it was lightening out! I hate lightning so much, it scares me. I'm always afraid I'm going to get struck by it. Can you believe some people have actually survived a lightning strike?? It's just a miracle to me that some people have survived. Thunder doesn't bother me, but as I've always been told...where there's thunder...there's lightning. So when it thunders, and I'm riding, I always have an eye out to watch for lightning.


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

Almost 16 years ago now my horse and I were struck by lightening while moving cows. We will never know if it really was a direct hit or not but we both had singed hair, minor burns and extreme pain throughout our bodies for weeks after. The horse was wearing pads that were melted to the soles of his feet. The thunderstorm had already ended when we got hit.
I will never take that chance again, but I have been caught in a storm and dismounted immediately. I would rather lead my horse home alive than risk being struck again.
Good part of the whole thing is when I was at the hospital after the strike I found out I was pregnant with my oldest son.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will avoid it if at all possible. There have been a couple of times when I was working cattle and was 10 or 15 miles from the pickup when a sudden thunderstorm kicked up. I will find the lowest point I can, preferably against the underside of a cliff and wait it out. I have ridden in rain and even hail but lightening? No way. I don't know if it is scientifically accurate but I have heard that the electric charge horses have naturally is very close to a lightening rod. I have never tested it and don't intend to.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I think the OP was asking specifically about riding during a T-storm INSIDE an arena. I think most of us have been caught in a storm on the trail at one time or another though. 
Yes, I have ridden during a T-storm in an indoor arena several times with no worries. Sure, the thunder can be a kicker, but you're pretty safe & dry, so why not?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Oh, I think most of us missed that. If it was an indoor or covered arena, then it would be fine IMHO so long as your horse can handle it. However if it was an outdoor arena, then my previous post fits.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Never, I don't even ride in the rain. Up until this year I've been at barns with indoor arenas so when it rained I'd just go inside. I switched barns at the end of last summer and can't bring my self to take up in the rain. I have also have a butet, which is a pretty big deciding factor...

I mean, my horse is fine in rain, but I wouldn't chance it with a storm. I don't turn him out either, I know too many horses that have been hit by lightning.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

If there's a covered arena, sure I'll ride in a thunderstorm, if there's not, then I won't. I'll ride in the rain if I have to, but not outside in a thunderstorm.


----------

